# Pontos mais frios do Brasil :



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 19:22)

*Quantos aos pontos mais frios do Brasil sei que é o Morro da Igreja a 1822m que fica no Estado de Santa Catarina onde se encontra um base militar.Informações não oficiais é que no inverno de 1990 a temperatura chegou a -17ºC.

Outro ponto é no Estado de São Paulo na Pedra da Mina à 2790 m , que segundo a USP ( Universidade de São Paulo ) teria chegado á -15ºC.

No Nordeste o maior frio registrado foi na Bahia na cidade de Morro do Chapeu a cerca de 800m de altitude com cerca de 01ºC positivo, analisando isto o Estado da Bahia tem altitude de até 2030m , o estado com certeza já apresentou temperaturas em torno de -05ºC .*


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Nov 2006 às 20:36)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Quantos aos pontos mais frios do Brasil sei que é o Morro da Igreja a 1822m que fica no Estado de Santa Catarina onde se encontra um base militar.Informações não oficiais é que no inverno de 1990 a temperatura chegou a -17ºC.
> 
> Outro ponto é no Estado de São Paulo na Pedra da Mina à 2790 m , que segundo a USP ( Universidade de São Paulo ) teria chegado á -15ºC.
> 
> No Nordeste o maior frio registrado foi na Bahia na cidade de Morro do Chapeu a cerca de 800m de altitude com cerca de 01ºC positivo, analisando isto o Estado da Bahia tem altitude de até 2030m , o estado com certeza já apresentou temperaturas em torno de -05ºC .*



JÁ DEU MÍNIMAS NEGATIVAS NAS ÁREAS MAIS ELEVADAS, SE NÃO ME ENGANO ESTÁ NO NIMER. ACHO QUE FICOU ENTRE -1/-3


----------



## FERTROYANO (21 Nov 2006 às 20:39)

E no norte do Brasil sera que alguém tem os dados das menores temperaturas registradas por lá??

abraços


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Nov 2006 às 20:40)

FERTROYANO disse:


> E no norte do Brasil sera que alguém tem os dados das menores temperaturas registradas por lá??
> 
> abraços




JÁ CHEGOU A 0ºC NA CHAPADA DOS PARECIS, POSSÍVELMENTE NEGATIVA EM PONTOS ISOLADOS POR LÁ, ESTÁ A + DE 800 m E RECEBE EM CHEIO AS MASSAS POLARES MAIS FORTES. EM 1985 MORRERAM +-3000 CABEÇAS DE GADO POR FRIO.


----------



## FERTROYANO (21 Nov 2006 às 20:51)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> JÁ CHEGOU A 0ºC NA CHAPADA DOS PARECIS, POSSÍVELMENTE NEGATIVA EM PONTOS ISOLADOS POR LÁ, ESTÁ A + DE 800 m E RECEBE EM CHEIO AS MASSAS POLARES MAIS FORTES. EM 1985 MORRERAM +-3000 CABEÇAS DE GADO POR FRIO.




Não é no norte que se encontra o Pico da Neblina?? Será que nunca chegou abaixo de zero naquela região do Pico??
abraços


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 23:32)

FERTROYANO disse:


> Não é no norte que se encontra o Pico da Neblina?? Será que nunca chegou abaixo de zero naquela região do Pico??
> abraços



*O Pico da Neblina que fica quase 3.000m pode dar negativa sim, pois o recorde em toda historia de Manaus foi de 17ºC e geralmente o Pico da neblina é cerca de 17 a 20 graus a menos.....ou seja o estados do Amazonas já teve minimas negativas.... *


----------



## FERTROYANO (22 Nov 2006 às 02:07)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *O Pico da Neblina que fica quase 3.000m pode dar negativa sim, pois o recorde em toda historia de Manaus foi de 17ºC e geralmente o Pico da neblina é cerca de 17 a 20 graus a menos.....ou seja o estados do Amazonas já teve minimas negativas.... *



Bom entao vc esta tendo uma idéia e não tem certeza, vou dar uma pesquisada e ver o que consigo achar por aqui.


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

O Morro da Igreja parece ser de facto o ponto mais frio do Brasil mas a temperatura oficial mais baixa foi registada em Caçador no inverno de 1975 com -14,0ºC.


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 19:38)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *O Pico da Neblina que fica quase 3.000m pode dar negativa sim, pois o recorde em toda historia de Manaus foi de 17ºC e geralmente o Pico da neblina é cerca de 17 a 20 graus a menos.....ou seja o estados do Amazonas já teve minimas negativas.... *




Imagino que neve por lá não seja comum, mas deva der ocorrido...

traçando um comparativo com são gabriel, aos pés do pico da neblina, a média anual lá em cima seja perto dos 8ºC, e na latitude 0...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Nov 2006 às 07:44)

Fil disse:


> O Morro da Igreja parece ser de facto o ponto mais frio do Brasil mas a temperatura oficial mais baixa foi registada em Caçador no inverno de 1975 com -14,0ºC.



EM TERMOS DE CIDADE É CAÇADOR, INCLUSIVE NESTE EPISÓDIO MORRERAM MUITOS ANIMAIS SILVESTRES. OUTRO EVENTO MARCANTE EM CAÇADOR FOI EM AGOSTO DE 1963 QUANDO EM 8 DIAS OSCILOU ENTRE 31,6ºC A -10,3ºC (NEVE FORTE NO DIA ANTERIOR), MEU AMIGO TINHA SAÍDO PARA CAÇAR COM CALOR, TIVERAM QUE BUSCAR ABRIGO E FAZER FOGO NUM GALPÃO!! AMANHECER TUDO BRANCO E CONGELADO!! QUASE DÁ TRAGÉDIA NA CAÇADA.


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (25 Nov 2006 às 18:28)

Fil disse:


> O Morro da Igreja parece ser de facto o ponto mais frio do Brasil mas a temperatura oficial mais baixa foi registada em Caçador no inverno de 1975 com -14,0ºC.


Só que niguémfala que Caçador é um baixadão.Nossas baixadas daqui não perdem muito pra Caçador.


----------



## Breno (25 Nov 2006 às 20:40)

Tem o Agulhas Negras,entre Itatiaia(RJ) e Itamonte(MG).


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

Fil disse:


> O Morro da Igreja parece ser de facto o ponto mais frio do Brasil mas a temperatura oficial mais baixa foi registada em Caçador no inverno de 1975 com -14,0ºC.


 FOI EM 1952, 11/6/1952


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Só que niguémfala que Caçador é um baixadão.Nossas baixadas daqui não perdem muito pra Caçador.


 NEM AQUI DEIXA DE SER....


----------



## andre shimutz (24 Abr 2007 às 20:44)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Só que niguémfala que Caçador é um baixadão.Nossas baixadas daqui não perdem muito pra Caçador.



bom, as de soledade eu conheço. e vou revê-las nos próximos dias.

só pelo vento que bate lá...


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (24 Abr 2007 às 21:01)

Alo Shima, Ronaldo, Carlos e od demais da terra brasilis.Impressionante o que ocorre na Cerca Velha, lá não se cria nenhum tipo de fruta em função do vento constante.Vc conhecerá Shima.


----------



## andre shimutz (24 Abr 2007 às 21:05)

claro.

mas eu te aviso antes de ir.

devo chegar aí na quinta ou sexta fim do dia.

abraços.


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (24 Abr 2007 às 21:41)

Shima, como faço para ajustar o horário?


----------



## andre shimutz (24 Abr 2007 às 23:17)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Shima, como faço para ajustar o horário?



putz, agora me apertou...
o carlinhos manjadisso, PH


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Abr 2007 às 02:11)

andre shimutz disse:


> putz, agora me apertou...
> o carlinhos manjadisso, PH




*Na pagina principal do lado direito em cima, clique em *LINKS*, dai vá em editar opções , no quarto quadro abaixo vc encontrará  *Opções de Data & Hora*, selecione Brasil...


abraço *


----------



## Vicente Limberg (25 Abr 2007 às 18:08)

Carlos, onde existem essas áreas de 2mil metros na Bahia? Pelo Google Earth vi no máximo alguns locais com 1500 metros.


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Abr 2007 às 18:14)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Carlos, onde existem essas áreas de 2mil metros na Bahia? Pelo Google Earth vi no máximo alguns locais com 1500 metros.




*Fica na Chapado da Diamantina no Sul da Bahia próximo a cidade de Lençois. O ponto culminante é de 2033m - Pico Barbado....

abs*


----------



## andre shimutz (25 Abr 2007 às 21:37)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Carlos, onde existem essas áreas de 2mil metros na Bahia? Pelo Google Earth vi no máximo alguns locais com 1500 metros.




tava vendo no guia 4 rodas, há dezenas de citades com mais de 1000m. claro, estão sempre juntas, bem perto uma da outra, "aproveitando" o platô...


Menores Temperaturas 
Estado: Bahia   Data: 25/04/2007 - 12h UTC  
ESTAÇÃO MEDIÇÃO 
 83286 - CORRENTINA   16,6 °C 
 83182 - IRECE   17,2 °C 
 83184 - MORRO DO CHAPEU   17,5 °C 
 83244 - ITABERABA   17,6 °C 
 83295 - ITIRUÇU (JAGUAQUARA)   17,7 °C 

não é frio, mas é interessante...


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Abr 2007 às 12:17)

andre shimutz disse:


> tava vendo no guia 4 rodas, há dezenas de citades com mais de 1000m. claro, estão sempre juntas, bem perto uma da outra, "aproveitando" o platô...
> 
> 
> Menores Temperaturas
> ...



*São os milagres da altitude..!!*


----------



## rodolfo (21 Mai 2007 às 23:18)

Nâo façam simplificações com relação às temperaturas entre a base de montanhas e seus cumes, como vi em relação ao pico da Neblina. A ocorrência de neve deve ser quase impossível por lá. Nâo se esqueçam que quando as massas polares passam pela base do pico, provocando o fenômeno da friagem, esta não passa de 1000 m de expessura, estando o cume fora da ação dela. Nestas situações é possível que a base esteja mais fria que o cume. Isto ocorreu durante a grande friagem de 1975, quanto o frio atingiu o Caribe.

Nos Andes, na latitude do pico da Neblina, a neve é de regime de verão, pois é quando a atividade convectiva envia umidade para as grandes altitudes, acima do "optimum pluviométrico". Na verdade, as geleiras observadas em montanhas equatoriais, são resultado muito mais da precipitação de granizo, provenientes de CBs, do que propriamente neve, que podem ocorrer em fortes pancadas de nuvens convectivas e, raramente, de nuvens estratiformes.

O pico da Neblina está em uma altitude ainda baixa para receber neve; e granizo, quando ocorre, não fica muitas horas acumulado, devido a umidade excessiva.


----------



## FAAN (20 Fev 2012 às 04:06)

FERTROYANO disse:


> E no norte do Brasil sera que alguém tem os dados das menores temperaturas registradas por lá??
> 
> abraços



Vilhena: 0ºC na friagem de 1975 
Rio Branco: 3ºC
Porto Velho: 10ºC
Manus: 15ºC
Pico da Neblina: 6ºC nas noites e 10ºC durante o dia, não havendo mudanças súbitas entre estações devido sua posição no planeta.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Fev 2012 às 20:57)

faan disse:


> vilhena: 0ºc na friagem de 1975
> Rio branco: 3ºc
> porto velho: 10ºc
> manus: 15ºc
> pico da neblina: 6ºc nas noites e 10ºc durante o dia, não havendo mudanças súbitas entre estações devido sua posição no planeta.



as informações que tenho dão conta que manaus não baixou de 17,0°c e rio branco dos 5/7°c e porto velho já chegou perto dos 7/8°c


----------

